# Haiduk – Demonicon [metal]



## haiduk (May 14, 2016)

Greetings!

Blackened death metal necromancer HAIDUK returns with a crushing new release!
“DEMONICON”!

Inspired by fantasy books and games. CD booklet features map & short stories relating to demons from the volcanic fortress of Octavia in the realm of Callost. Check out and comment!










metal crypt [4/5]
metal-rules [4/5]
brutalism [5/5]
canadian beats [5/5] 
bravewords [8/10]
blackened death [8/10]
metal trenches [9/10]
pest webzine [8.5/10]




Album At:
haiduk





.........


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

How in the world can this be a return is this is your first time posting here? 
Like the music and the artwork. Good job! It would be good if you share more information about the band, the recording process, the art, etc, to better appreciate the release. Cheers


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Nice melodies, LOL.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Mr Haiduck(sic), please become familiar with the workings of this forum before you randomly dump your stuff here. While your music may be earthshattering fantastical(sic, again) some of us here may simply dismiss the post as spam and ignore it. You will find we are a friendly bunch of people here and are willing to support each other's musical aspirations. In essence, you're sneaking through an unlocked side window to shill your goods rather than entering through the front door and introducing yourself.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Yea, I'm pretty sure that's heydukes first and last post. I don't usually bump spam, but it was already close to the top.

Heydukieboy, Children's Television Workshop called and want their cookie monster back. Really, production was wimpy for metal. Go listen to some SYL if you want to hear what metal should sound like.


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

Lots o' flaming on this thread lol. Don't let the fellas scare you off. Post more and people will warm up. I'll give this a listen when Mrs.Thegeek goes to bed tonight. Black/death metal is not on the approved household playlist. Especially when the in laws are visiting. 8/10 from Brave Words Bloody knuckles is solid.

@High/Deaf : SYL is indeed the business but comparing them to a death metal band is a bit of an apples/oranges siuation. Both metal/fruit, both heavy/delicious but not really the same thing


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I just found the production flat and powerless - not what metal (death or otherwise) should be. It should pummel your lungs against your spine. Could be that it's on utube - not the best way to judge quality. But it's what he's posted, so be it.

And we'll never see this guy again. He spammed numerous musical forums with this 'hit-and-run'. I guess this is what masquerades as marketing these days.


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

A sad state of affairs all round.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

underwhelming.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2016)

For some reason, I picture a video game with a Mario type character climbing done sewer tubes.
And this music as the soundtrack.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Yeah but what about the poetic brilliance of the lyrics!?!?


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2016)

Me like cookie!?


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

C is for cookie
It's good enough for me
There's no more alphabet
'Cause letters are hard to get
When they're made out of cookie


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Yeah but what about the poetic brilliance of the lyrics!?!?


Meh....no one ever tells the _other_ side of the story of the demons from the volcanic fortress of Octavia in the realm of Callost.

On that note, I challenge anyone to say out loud "demons from the volcanic fortress of Octavia in the realm of Callost" without laughing out loud.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2016)

Decades ago, when thrash came about, a friend came up with these lyrics on the spot. 
I don't know why they stay stuck in my head.
One of those 'you had to be there' moments.

_I eat crayons, 
with pencils in my hair
Your father sucks ****, 
but your mother don't care._

_Destroy! Destroy! Destroy the paper cup!_


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

"clerks" is one of the reasons behind my screen ID.
(warning, foul language NSFW)






Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2016)




----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Was that in English?


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2016)

That's why there's subtitles.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

laristotle said:


> That's why there's subtitles.


I meant the Demonicon one.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I would say Demonicon is at the peak of their fame right now. It's all downhill from here, fellas.


----------



## haiduk (May 14, 2016)

Well, at least a somewhat of a discussion came out of this. I enjoyed reading the comments. 

Feedback is appreciated. Thanks for checking it out. 

All Hail!





*haiduk*


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Hey, he's back fro his vacation with relatives "from the volcanic fortress of Octavia in the realm of Callost"
Good to see you bud!
Working on new material?
Or just pushing the old stuff?
Dude, you're putting it out there, I pay that. 
Maybe post a bit more & we won't pick on you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2016)

Goths don't do that stuff.
How much of the lyrics are taken from the necronomicon, I wonder.


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

Necronomicon? I thought it came from the D&D manuals.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

How many views does the video has already?


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

amagras said:


> How many views does the video has already?


Ahhh, that would mean me actually taking a listen, sorry, I cant do that Dave.






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

bzrkrage said:


> Ahhh, that would mean me actually taking a listen, sorry, I cant do that Dave.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, that means he's getting what he wants anyway


----------



## haiduk (May 14, 2016)

Metalheads check out!


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

As someone who's dabbled in the fine technical arts of Metal, there are a few things you might want to look at. I think the initial intent is fantastic, but it tends to get a little repetitive at times. Both in Riffs and Keys. Some of the early Black is what I'm hearing, but I'm no expert for sure. Try breaking out of the static style and fill some shit in with Melodic phrases at a cut time. Some transitions into other possible keys is pretty wide open territory from what I hear. Take advantage of it. I love the underlying drive and intensity of these tunes, but they have to go somewhere bigger. Great technique and precision in your playing BTW. Some fantastic guitar work that gets under appreciated at times. Good work. One thing that threw me off a bit was the hard pan from left to right in both earphones. Might want to cater to a less drastic effect if you know what I mean. I know you do.

EDIT: So after posting this I was checking out some new to me Djent type stuff and noted they use the panning method that maybe you're trying to work toward. I know it isn't the same style of music but the band Sikth seems to use it to good effect. Mystical tree and everything!


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

haiduk said:


> Metalheads check out!


I checked out!
(maybe not the same way you meant though  )


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Dorian2 said:


> As someone who's dabbled in the fine technical arts of Metal, there are a few things you might want to look at. I think the initial intent is fantastic, but it tends to get a little repetitive at times. Both in Riffs and Keys. Some of the early Black is what I'm hearing, but I'm no expert for sure. Try breaking out of the static style and fill some shit in with Melodic phrases at a cut time. Some transitions into other possible keys is pretty wide open territory from what I hear. Take advantage of it. I love the underlying drive and intensity of these tunes, but they have to go somewhere bigger. Great technique and precision in your playing BTW. Some fantastic guitar work that gets under appreciated at times. Good work. One thing that threw me off a bit was the hard pan from left to right in both earphones. Might want to cater to a less drastic effect if you know what I mean. I know you do.
> 
> EDIT: So after posting this I was checking out some new to me Djent type stuff and noted they use the panning method that maybe you're trying to work toward. I know it isn't the same style of music but the band Sikth seems to use it to good effect. Mystical tree and everything!


I commend you for trying, but I don't think the OP is looking for feedback. I suspect this is a one way transaction for him - merely marketing his band, and probably on every music-related site he could get access to. He probably doesn't have time (or interest) to go back and read any of the comments. 

There's one guy who posts his amp mods in the Amps section and it's the same thing. He is only posting for marketing - he has no interest in being a part of the community or conversing about anything that doesn't lead to more business for him. But people don't seem to mind and it's easy for me to ignore it.

It may be good that this is one-way, because if the OP's part of the Norwegian deathmetal community, some of us may have hits on us now.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2018)




----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2018)




----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

High/Deaf said:


> I commend you for trying, but I don't think the OP is looking for feedback. I suspect this is a one way transaction for him - merely marketing his band, and probably on every music-related site he could get access to. He probably doesn't have time (or interest) to go back and read any of the comments.
> 
> There's one guy who posts his amp mods in the Amps section and it's the same thing. He is only posting for marketing - he has no interest in being a part of the community or conversing about anything that doesn't lead to more business for him. But people don't seem to mind and it's easy for me to ignore it.
> 
> It may be good that this is one-way, because if the OP's part of the Norwegian deathmetal community, some of us may have hits on us now.


Don't worry about them having a hit on you for a comment. Just don't build a church near him...lol.

Doesn't bother me that he isn't interested in feedback though. I'm still going to give what I listened to a response. I'm really not sure if that static sound and feel of that bands stuff is going to make any impact on the Metal community though. There are a shit tonne of new young bands that are doing a hell of a lot more with their sound and tone than that particular band. Sounds pretty green to me. A lot of intricacies missing from those tunes that were posted. Needs to be better IMO.

LOL at the above 2 posts BTW @laristotle .


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> There's one guy who posts his amp mods in the Amps section and it's the same thing. He is only posting for marketing - he has no interest in being a part of the community or conversing about anything that doesn't lead to more business for him. But people don't seem to mind and it's easy for me to ignore it.


Glad to find out I'm not the only one a little irked by this. Mostly that it isn't up in the commercial area. I don't think it's fair to the other commercial guys who are way more involved in the forum but play by the rules and keep their self-promotion in the commercial area.


----------



## haiduk (May 14, 2016)

Dorian2 said:


> As someone who's dabbled in the fine technical arts of Metal, there are a few things you might want to look at. I think the initial intent is fantastic, but it tends to get a little repetitive at times. Both in Riffs and Keys. Some of the early Black is what I'm hearing, but I'm no expert for sure. Try breaking out of the static style and fill some shit in with Melodic phrases at a cut time. Some transitions into other possible keys is pretty wide open territory from what I hear. Take advantage of it. I love the underlying drive and intensity of these tunes, but they have to go somewhere bigger. Great technique and precision in your playing BTW. Some fantastic guitar work that gets under appreciated at times. Good work. One thing that threw me off a bit was the hard pan from left to right in both earphones. Might want to cater to a less drastic effect if you know what I mean. I know you do.
> 
> EDIT: So after posting this I was checking out some new to me Djent type stuff and noted they use the panning method that maybe you're trying to work toward. I know it isn't the same style of music but the band Sikth seems to use it to good effect. Mystical tree and everything!


Thanks for checking it out and the feedback!


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

haiduk said:


> Thanks for checking it out and the feedback!


No problem. Keep rocking.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

haiduk said:


> Thanks for checking it out and the feedback!


I thought while you were here you would have dropped those newer tunes on us? 
This one is cool but could use some work on the drums:


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

That's a pretty sweet sounding tune. Nice and chewy.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

....and 5 years later...  

@haiduk , been revisiting some of your material. Sounding great! Your newest one Ballista in particular.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Dorian2 said:


> ....and 5 years later...


Did you catch the new thread here? Diabolica [metal]


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

jb welder said:


> Did you catch the new thread here? Diabolica [metal]


Yes. The only reason I posted in this one was that it was recommended after reading that one. So I thought I'd Necro bump. To be perfectly honest, I also thought some of the posts in this thread were a little off base because of the style of music involved. I'm also into Black Metal and sub genres like Blackened Death Metal as well. I figure a new, upcoming artists deserves the respect others give to any other genre, no matter their own personal preference. Yes I'm being salty.  

I'll also suggest that if anybody doesn't "get" where this comes from read this book. It's fascinating, sinister, and grim as f*** .


----------

